# Kabuki Models



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

​ 


Kabuki miniatures produces and distributes a small line of Sci-fi oriented models that are in the 30-40mm scale range. Their prices are rather afordable and the miniatures are rather detailed. They have several ranges that they produce including the Dark Messiah range, a 21st Century Pin-up range, several limited production Knights of Legend models, and a new range of miniatures that should be coming some time this year labeled 'Gods of War'. They also sell a few specialty shoulder pad bits and highly detailed display bases and plints.​ 
*Examples:*​ 









Nerah, Dark Elf Warrior from their 21st Century Pin-up range











Uriel, "The Chariot" from their Dark Messiah range











Master Lacrimosa, "the Death" from their Dark Messiah Range











Anubis, Lord of Envy from their Dark Messiah Range











The Fool, from their Dark Messiah Range











Millennium Knight, from their Knights of Legend range ​ 
*Useful Links:*​ 
Home Page​
Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I was checking these guys out last week. They've got some really nice sculpts. I was tempted by a few of the knights of legend to try and use as primarchs. 

Good find!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those Knights of Legend are pretty blatantly primarchs. I wouldn't mind seeing their version of Russ, while their concept for their Gorgon Knight, or Ferrus Mannus, looks impressive.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am liking badass capt. America.


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

Really nice models. Shame they are 40mm...just a tad bigger than the rest of my guys. I'd love to use some of them in my Templars army. Guess I'll have to settle with an order of the Templar shoulder pauldrons instead...maybe stick those on my Marshal conversion?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

philsminions said:


> Really nice models. Shame they are 40mm...


once again how is this a shame?, basic marines are already almost 40mm tall


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

They just came out with a new backpack:










A bit pricey... but smells a wee bit like Night Lords.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Think I posted this before the site went down, but never mind. There's a review of a few Kabuki miniatures over here for anyone interested.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I think "The Fool" reminds me of capitan america in armour but looks cool anyway


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a Berserk Knight, to use as an Angron model and he sizes up perfectly with my World Eaters. I'll try to get him painted up in the next week and put the picture up.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd like to see how the Kabuki models look.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Well... he's not painted but here is the berserk knight, from the knights of legend set. I put him next to Khârn *looks around to make sure he's not coming for him* and one of my WE zerkers (on a Micro Arts base *insert shameless advertisement*) to show the size comparison. He's a little thinner than the other two but about the same size.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is a side view of the three. The knight has a big cape and yes... There are some skulls in it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The sculpting looks good, but he looks pretty spindly next to kharn and the berserker. 

The berserker looks different, is he wearing mostly forge world pieces?


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes he is. Its the forgeworld world eaters kit with forgeworld chain axes and crusade armour legs and packs. Its almost entirely forgeworld, thank you eBay for cheap stuff. :grin:


----------

